# Ramona's new trick.



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Just thought I'd share a short video... tonight my boyfriend taught one of our ferrets to roll over on command in literally less than two minutes. I have no idea how she caught on so fast but she will do it over and over on command now (for a treat of course). It's amazing how smart they are, she caught on so quick and was having a blast.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

AWE so cute! I am resisting the urge to look at the ferret at the local rescue . . .


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

That is adorable! I had a ferret years ago and they can be such characters! Super cute!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

That is so cute! We have two ferrets, but I just don't see either one doing something like that. Ours just bounce around sideways with their backs humped! LOL!!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Haha Jenny I never thought my ferrets would EVER be able to do tricks! (we had a hard enough time teaching them just to use the freakin litterbox). We weren't even trying to teach her anything, I just saw her roll over on her own and marked it with a treat. Then she rolled over again (trying to get her collar off, she hates it) so I gave her a treat. Then we used a hand signal and started saying "roll over" and now she'll do it on command, over and over and over again lol. I need to figure out some other stuff to teach her... just have no idea what! I knew they were smart but I totally underestimated their ability to learn verbal cues and hand signals.

Huginn - GET ITTTT!!! haha just kidding, but for real they are freakin awesome pets, if you don't mind cleaning up after them. I can't imagine my life without one (or two... or three) of them. They seriously crack me up!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

If you teach her any new ones, post the videos. Ferrets are so cool to watch! Ours keep us laughing!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

adorable!!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh Gawd!! I found myself laughing and going oh so cuuutee, out loud, a bit embarrassing, trying to explain it to the other half who thinks I'm nuts laughing at the computer.
That's so neat. Gosh, you can tell she's really smart. Seriously, you could probably and teach her to spin, or even roll over the other way really easily. 
I wish Windy the cat would take treats, I'd love to teach her tricks like this, it creates a special bond, dunno why, just does....


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

your so right Penny, I definitely think teaching them new things creates a stronger bond... it's something about that "light bulb moment" when they all the sudden understand what you are asking from them, it's like you speak the same language.  

I'm not sure what we'll teach her next... something simple, I'd like to eventually teach her how to do a figure 8 in-between our legs but that will take a lot of shaping. Anybody have any suggestions on easy tricks for a ferret? Jenny, I'll definitely share more videos when they learn more tricks, I need to get some videos of them "dooking" and playing rough too...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I LOVE that!!! Way too cool, and she's so darn cute! Good for you guys for teaching new tricks...any animal can learn by association :thumb:

I so wish we could have ferrets...maybe someday


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow that is amazing!
That is one smart ferret!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Natalie and Janet!

Nat, I've been really lucky with my dogs, they don't see the ferrets as prey. The catahoulas are great, I wouldn't leave them alone with the ferrets out, but they won't do anything unless the ferrets are being really annoying and try to jump on them (then they'll just jump up and growl and leave the room). I was the most worried about Rambo (pit bull) because of the terrier in him but he's been amazing. If they get too close to him or jump on him he'll actually run away from them and get to a higher spot where he knows they can't reach him. I seriously couldn't ask for a more tolerant pack.


----------

